
Show HN: The Horde – Music Groovebox and Remixer - raver1975
http://github.com/raver1975/horde
======
lioeters
That's impressive! The video got my attention immediately:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjkpVbbDtMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjkpVbbDtMY)

> Grab a track from spotify, split into stem files, and then chop it up.

I'm guessing the "AI" plays a role in determining the tempo, vocal/instrument
layers, where to chop up the beats.

The first few minutes of the video demonstrates how practical the application
is, to drag a file/URL(?) in and start looping, mixing and matching.

It reminds me a bit of Ableton, with their automatic detection and marking of
"beats" (amplitude peaks?).

I'd be curious to learn more about the technical aspects. For example, the
readme says both Java and Python are required - but I didn't see any Python
code in there. I suppose it's bundling an external library, probably for
machine learning. I do see Java functions for training models - I wonder what
datasets were used, what musical asepcts the pattern recognition works on.

The feature set is extensive, with synthesizers (like TB-303/808/909),
sampler, live sessions, record/export - I can see it's a long-term project
built up over years. Nice work!

